# Noi e...il calcio!!!



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2017)

Non so se sia stata mai aperta una discussione del genere ma penso sarebbe simpatico sapere che rapporto ha ognuno di noi col calcio giocato.
Magari oltre all'amore per il nostro milan abbiamo in comune qualcos'altro


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Ottobre 2017)

Inizio ovviamente.
Gioco a calcio da quando avevo 5 anni, tutta la trafila nelle giovanili e poi tanti campionati dilettantistici.
Ora mi diverto nel campionato amatoriale che mi impegna molto meno e faccio l'istruttore di base nelle giovanili.
Ruolo : centrocampista. Gioco con l'8 ma il mio numero preferito è... il 14. Scontato eh?!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Ottobre 2017)

Nulla più del calcetto con gli amici... che non pratico da più di un anno, tra l'altro


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2017)

A me non è mai piaciuto giocare a calcio e non mi piacciono neanche i videogiochi di calcio, eppure seguo questo sport ma non in maniera assidua come altri, vedo solo il Milan e poco altro, anche se ultimamente non seguo neanche più il Milan visto che sono anni ormai che lasciamo a desiderare...


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2017)

Amo il Milan, vado allo stadio e tifo Bassano in Lega Pro, sono malato di calcio e vado a vedere partite limitrofe dalla serie B alla terza categoria, dopo qualche anno dilettantistico gioco da un decennio con gli amatori...


----------



## Djici (21 Ottobre 2017)

Giocato a calcio per più di dodici anni ma ho dovuto fermarmi per problemi ai ginocchi. Quindi si può dire che sono come il Cigno di Utrecht 
Allenatore di squadre di calcetto da più anni.
Il calcio è la mia droga. L'unico modo di dimenticarmi di tutto per 90 minuti.
Purtroppo mi rendo conto che se prima avrei potuto passare il sabato intero davanti alle partite del campionato nigeriano, thailandese e pure boliviano, ora non avendo più tempo seguo solo la Serie A, qualche partita di livello in UK e Spagna, le coppe europee e la Nazionale italiana.


----------



## cubase55 (21 Ottobre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non so se sia stata mai aperta una discussione del genere ma penso sarebbe simpatico sapere che rapporto ha ognuno di noi col calcio giocato.
> Magari oltre all'amore per il nostro milan abbiamo in comune qualcos'altro



Giocavo a calcio all'oratorio con Claudio Onofri e Paolo Sollier. Spesso da sopra ( il campetto era sotto il livello della strada ci osservavano giocare Giagnoni, Agroppi, Cereser Fossati, ed altri giocatori del Toro che abitavano lì vicino.) Sollecitato da Onofri io e mio fratello siamo andati a fare il provino per il Vanchiglia (società satellie del Toro). Ma appena saputo che eravamo stati presi nostro padre ci ha subito "stoppati" perchè a quei tempi la cosa più importante era la scuola. Vedendo il calcio moderno ( soprattutto la mancanza di fondamentali, quali il dribbling) penso che sarei stato un buon giocatore almeno in serie B.
Da sempre tifoso del Milan nonostante il prete del mio paese ci pizzicasse le guancia fino a quando uno si diceva di essere tifosi della Juve. Non ho mai ceduto.
Il mio idolo era Rivera ( che considero ancora miglior giocatore italiano di tutti I tempi) e ho tenuto il suo autografo per tanto tempo in mezzo ad un libro.. Ma l'ho regalato alla sorella di un mio caro amico e non so anche se non lo dovrei dire, darmi pace.
Ora ho in una bacheca la maglia di Frank Rijkaard che mi è stata regalata da mio figlio ed acquistata ( non so a quale prezzo ) da un collezionista
Seguo sempre il MIlan in tv in ogni partita ma devo dire che guardo anche tutte le altre partite di cartello perchè mi piace tutto il bel calcio. Negli anni bui precedenti all'arrivo di Berlusconi andavo a vedere il Toro di Sala, Pulici e Graziani e la Juve dei Platini. Aldilà del tifo, credetemi, era anche quello un gran bel calcio.
Lavoravo quale ispettore della Qualità presso i fornitori e quindi viaggiando parecchio, per un’Azienda Multinazionale che costruisce treni.
Sono sempre stato un musicista. Ho un gruppo con il quale eseguiamo ( io suono la chitarra e canto ) le canzoni di Paolo Conte che ammiro da più di trent'anni e che conosco personalmente.
Ora ho approfittato della mobilità ( un po'stanco di viaggiare) e sono a casa da circa due anni. Naturalmente il mio tempo libero è dedicato alla musica ( che scrivo) e ascolto ed intervenire di tanto in tanto nel forum.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Giocavo a calcio all'oratorio con Claudio Onofri e Paolo Sollier. Spesso da sopra ( il campetto era sotto il livello della strada ci osservavano giocare Giagnoni, Agroppi, Cereser Fossati, ed altri giocatori del Toro che abitavano lì vicino.) Sollecitato da Onofri io e mio fratello siamo andati a fare il provino per il Vanchiglia (società satellie del Toro). Ma appena saputo che eravamo stati presi nostro padre ci ha subito "stoppati" perchè a quei tempi la cosa più importante era la scuola. Vedendo il calcio moderno ( soprattutto la mancanza di fondamentali, quali il dribbling) penso che sarei stato un buon giocatore almeno in serie B.
> Da sempre tifoso del Milan nonostante il prete del mio paese ci pizzicasse le guancia fino a quando uno si diceva di essere tifosi della Juve. Non ho mai ceduto.
> Il mio idolo era Rivera ( che considero ancora miglior giocatore italiano di tutti I tempi) e ho tenuto il suo autografo per tanto tempo in mezzo ad un libro.. Ma l'ho regalato alla sorella di un mio caro amico e non so anche se non lo dovrei dire, darmi pace.
> Ora ho in una bacheca la maglia di Frank Rijkaard che mi è stata regalata da mio figlio ed acquistata ( non so a quale prezzo ) da un collezionista
> ...



Splendida descrizione.
Grazie di aver condiviso con tutti noi anche pensieri e sentimenti cosi intimi e personali.
Anche io ho tirato i primi calci per strada e ci ho giocato per tutta la mia infanzia.
Credo che una palla che rotola per strada e una moltitudine di ragazzini che la rincorrono siano per me l'immagine perfetta della felicità.
Per anni ho dato calci a un pallone perchè non avevo nulla altro a cui pensare, poi arrivano gli anni nei quali si gioca per non pensare a nulla altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Giocato a calcio per più di dodici anni ma ho dovuto fermarmi per problemi ai ginocchi. Quindi si può dire che sono come il Cigno di Utrecht
> Allenatore di squadre di calcetto da più anni.
> Il calcio è la mia droga. L'unico modo di dimenticarmi di tutto per 90 minuti.
> Purtroppo mi rendo conto che se prima avrei potuto passare il sabato intero davanti alle partite del campionato nigeriano, thailandese e pure boliviano, ora non avendo più tempo seguo solo la Serie A, qualche partita di livello in UK e Spagna, le coppe europee e la Nazionale italiana.



Anche io adoro il calcio a 5.
Lo ritengo un microcosmo del calcio e con gli schemi ci si può letteralmente sbizzarrire.
Non fosse che chi gioca in squadra con me torna a casa stressato il triplo perchè in campo lo martello con movimenti da fare con e senza palla.
Non c'è istante di una partita del calcio a 5 nel quale non si è coinvolti fisicamente/tatticamente, se fatto bene è molto molto intenso.
E infatti ormai da un pò di anni nelle giovanili il calcio a 5 è molto praticato e aiuta molto nella crescita del calciatore.


----------



## elpacoderoma (23 Ottobre 2017)

Giocatore mediocre, da terza categoria.
A luglio ho quasi rotto crociato e collaterale e ho capito che è meglio lasciar perdere il calcio giocato.
Mi limito a guardarlo in tv assiduamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Giocatore mediocre, da terza categoria.
> A luglio ho quasi rotto crociato e collaterale e ho capito che è meglio lasciar perdere il calcio giocato.
> Mi limito a guardarlo in tv assiduamente.



Il calcio non è mai mediocre se fatto con passione.
Il senso del gruppo e dello spogliatoio, la gioia di allenarsi, il profumo del campo, l'adrenalina del pre-gara , la gioia per la vittoria, l'amarezza per la sconfitta, una pacca sulla spalla da parte di un compagno, un avversario che ti porge la mano e l'idiota che ti prende a muso duro....
Signori è tutta vita.
Il bello del calcio è che in quel 90' in cui dai tutto e lo fai assieme ad altri 17 compagni e ad un mister che ti guida hai un verdetto.
Quello che troppo spesso la vita ti nega o ti rimanda.
Nella vita abbiamo bisogno dei 'frutti' del nostro lavoro per essere gratificati, lo sport non scende a compromessi , a volte è spietato ma ti da sempre una seconda possibilità.


----------



## DrHouse (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ho giocato a calcio a 11 da adolescente, fino a 14 anni, nelle giovanili del mio paese.
buona tecnica, giocavo in attacco, anche se preferivo andare verso l'esterno.
a 14 anni salto dal calcio alla pallavolo, perchè la squadra del mio paese giocava in serie B. Ci resto per qualche anno, fino ai 18, poi un infortunio e l'università mi hanno costretto ad abbandonare (i giovani del paese non venivano stipendiati, quindi non ho perso nulla economicamente).
da allora, a parte un'estate di preparazione atletica con la squadra di calcio a 5, solo partite tra amici (a 5 e 11), sempre da difensore, al massimo centrocampista. Se da adolescente mi piaceva far gol, ora mi piace stare dietro e fare il Nesta della situazione. Buona visione di gioco, grande corsa e fisicità, da buon pallavolista ottimo salto e di testa tutte mie. mi piace ancora fare gol.

non gioco a calcio da un anno comunque. ora mi dedico più al ciclismo su strada, altro sport che adoro.

Calcio e TV poco. Solo Milan e, a volte, nazionale. Di rado qualche partita di Champions.
in TV preferisco vedere film e serie Tv quando non c'è il Milan, ma non sono sempre a casa, mi piace andare a bere buona birra artigianale (accompagnata da buoni panini o stuzzicherie), una volta suonavo rock e quindi ero impegnato con prove e concerti (ora solo suonate in casa, e qualche comparsata da simil-turnista).
Sport in Tv: più che il calcio, amo il basket NBA, il ciclismo su strada, il tennis e, fin quando ci sarà Ronnie O'Sullivan, lo snooker (anche se talvolta mi addormento).


----------



## elpacoderoma (24 Ottobre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il calcio non è mai mediocre se fatto con passione.
> Il senso del gruppo e dello spogliatoio, la gioia di allenarsi, il profumo del campo, l'adrenalina del pre-gara , la gioia per la vittoria, l'amarezza per la sconfitta, una pacca sulla spalla da parte di un compagno, un avversario che ti porge la mano e l'idiota che ti prende a muso duro....
> Signori è tutta vita.
> Il bello del calcio è che in quel 90' in cui dai tutto e lo fai assieme ad altri 17 compagni e ad un mister che ti guida hai un verdetto.
> ...



grazie diavolo delle belle parole =)


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Ho giocato a calcio a 11 da adolescente, fino a 14 anni, nelle giovanili del mio paese.
> buona tecnica, giocavo in attacco, anche se preferivo andare verso l'esterno.
> a 14 anni salto dal calcio alla pallavolo, perchè la squadra del mio paese giocava in serie B. Ci resto per qualche anno, fino ai 18, poi un infortunio e l'università mi hanno costretto ad abbandonare (i giovani del paese non venivano stipendiati, quindi non ho perso nulla economicamente).
> da allora, a parte un'estate di preparazione atletica con la squadra di calcio a 5, solo partite tra amici (a 5 e 11), sempre da difensore, al massimo centrocampista. Se da adolescente mi piaceva far gol, ora mi piace stare dietro e fare il Nesta della situazione. Buona visione di gioco, grande corsa e fisicità, da buon pallavolista ottimo salto e di testa tutte mie. mi piace ancora fare gol.
> ...



Lo avevo intuito sei una mente aperta 
Bella descrizione , complimenti.
Ah la birra la adoro anche io, nel terzo tempo non manca maii!!!!
Anche io a una certa età ho abbandonato il calcio 'vero' per gli studi ma non cambierei mai la mia infanzia fatta di ginocchia sbucciate giocando a calcio per strada e 'a 10 si cambia porta' con i tempi moderni.
Per me e i miei coetanei la dura legge del gol era : chi la butta fuori la va a riprendere. Visto che non avevamo certo recinzioni attorno al 'campo' da gioco.
E non ti dico che liti per un eventuale palo o traversa, immaginari ovviamente visto che la porta era delimitata da due zaini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2017)

Ho giocato a calcio dalle elementari fino alla 5a superiore, iniziato come terzino destro ho poi spostato il gioco a centrocampo, da esterno o centrale a seconda di moduli e squadra.
Ero un discreto giocatore, fisicamente avevo molto fiato e una buona corsa, tecnicamente non mi dedicavo a numeri o dribbling ma mi piaceva giocare facile e quando stavo in mezzo di geometria..sempre preferito la palla a terra che non i lanci, però in fasci avevo un buon cross (al tempo l'esterno crossava sempre, DOVEVA crossare).
Ho smesso per questioni di salute, poi con l'università avevo anche meno tempo..
Da allora ho smesso, il calcetto non mi piace..passai al tennis ma le ginocchia mi hanno fatto ciao ciao (grazie alle belle botte prese negli anni da calciatore) quindi ora lo sport è più un passatempo che altro.

Calcio in tv? una volta divoravo tutto..adesso molto meno, anche perché sono onesto: non sopporto i commentatori e tutte le trasmissioni che girano attorno al calcio.


----------

